# New CryEngine V screenshots



## P4-630 (Mar 27, 2016)

"_Crytek has posted screenshots on the web of his new CryEngine V. The engine is optimized for DirectX 12 gaming and VR. The studio has been busy testing the new CryEngine V._
_With CryEngine V enables developers to create realistic environments and effects such as volumetric fog, "without burdening the CPU too heavy._
_Crytek developer *Finn Meinert Matthiesen* has spent only 30 minutes to develop the following night environments. Matthiesen was playing with different fog and light effects._"











"_The lead developer for 3D / environments of Crytek, *Damian Stempniewski* has light effects of CryEngine V show with the addition of SVOGI global illumination technology on forest environments of older engines._ _The beautiful result can be seen below._"




















https://translate.google.com/transl...we-cryengine-v-screenshots&edit-text=&act=url


----------



## Frick (Mar 27, 2016)

Pleaaaassse Disney hire a competent company and make a Jedi Knight in this engine. Then I have a reason to upgrade.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Mar 27, 2016)

pics larger than 600*275 are needed to actually see any of the improvements


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 27, 2016)

Frick said:


> Pleaaaassse Disney hire a competent company and make a Jedi Knight in this engine. Then I have a reason to upgrade.



lol EA signed like a billion dollar contract with Disney. Amy Hennig's Star Wars game will probably be revealed at E3 2016. I bet it's a third person action game. Bioware is apparently working on a new Star Wars game too.

never going to get my Timesplitters sequel


----------



## Frick (Mar 27, 2016)

BumbleBee said:


> Bioware is apparently working on a new Star Wars game too.





You're killing me.


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 27, 2016)

I think it's KOTOR III


----------



## DEFEATEST (Mar 27, 2016)

Kinda looks like the last few cryengines? .......I think they need to showcase it in different settings.


----------

